# Legally cheap Tandems?



## Rootfinder (Aug 18, 2014)

I would think there is a bit of supply and demand here. How cheap is too cheap for a tandem. New tandems are quite expensive and maybe the market demand is driving the price more than anything else. 

I dont need a high end one. Just 2 wheels, 2 sets of handle bars, 2 seats, 2 sets of pedals, 2 places to drive the bike (no fun for one rider to do the work), the basics.

I'm just scared if I see the price go too low but how low is too low?


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

If it were me, I concentrate on finding a bike that fits and is in reasonably good shape and then worry about price. We got lucky and found a tandem on craigslist....custom built, hand painted steel frame, campy shifters, new tires and older shimano brakes I think. We felt like we got a pretty good deal. $1000. We had to buy new handlebars, stoker stem and a new saddle for me (I'm the stoker). We LOVE it! It's built like a tank, and will last us for many years! There's no way we could have afforded a new one.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I picked a Tandem frame that needs to be built up for $20 off of Craigslist. 

I think a lot will depend on whether one is building it up around a MTB platform or a Road Bike platform. Fairly stock MTB components and it should be ok for occasionally putzing around the park.

But, to put serious mileage on it, it should be built around road components, but beefier than normal, so just about everything would be custom, and quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Just to add on to what Lindy B said (I'm her husband), I also agree that a great way to save a ton of money is to look for a good used tandem. We've come to learn that quite a few couples buy really nice, brand new tandems and then don't use them much….they end up sitting in the garage and then wind up on Craigslist for a dramatically reduced price. As long as you know what you're doing (i.e., look for signs of crash damage, for example) and the seller seems trustworthy (i.e., the tandem is not stolen) you can find some really nice used tandems. We only did a little research on new tandems and the decent ones were in the $5000 range and went up from there. If you're looking at spending $2000 - $3000 for a new tandem, you'll probably be disappointed, or at least that was our experience.

But we are newbies when it comes to tandems and maybe others here can offer some good advice.


----------

